# What is the best CHEAP wireless flash trigger?



## mc_hudd (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a Canon T2i & a Nissin Di622 (apparently Cactus V4 doesn't work w/ this flash).  I also have http://www.photographerswarehouse.com/detail.aspx?ID=659 (x2) & http://www.photographerswarehouse.com/detail.aspx?ID=662 (x1) .

These flashes can all be used as slaves, so I'm assuming I would only need 1 receiver... ???  I don't have a ton of money to spend, so Pocket Wizard is out of the question.  I know I've seen several ppl post about generic transmitters & was wondering what the best would be for my situation.

TIA for any suggestions!!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 3, 2011)

Odd that the Cactus won't work; have you looked a the Cactus Ver 2 or 3? They're definitely the best of the cheap crowd. If you type "wireless flash trigger" or similar into eBay's search bar, you will get a host of results with units around the $10/module price. I've played with a few different ones, and IMO, they're all about equal. They seem to do a decent job as long as they're within 20' or so of the trigger.

You should only need one receiver, as long as you can set your strobes up in such a way as the one with the reciever will trip the others. If your camera has a PC Sync socket, you can always just get a long cord and connect directly to the strobes.


----------



## KmH (Jun 3, 2011)

Having seen and tried many of the inexpensive radio triggers, these are the best: ISHOOT, PT-04 C Wireless Remote Radio Flash Trigger, with 3 receivers

You can mount 2 speedlights on each receiver. That allows you to double the amount of light on a light stand, something I have not seen any other radio trigger offer.

The only mis-fires I have ever had were caused by my error, and I have tested the effective to range to 100 feet.

I currently have 3 of the kits, so I have 3 transmitters, and 9 receivers. Oh, the receiver body can be rotated on the hot shoe head so you can see from a distance the power and trigger lights, something else most other inexpensive radio triggers don't do.


----------

